# Any feedback for Transcend StoreJet ext HDD ?



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2014)

Title says it all.

*www.flipkart.com/transcend-storeje...=b_1&ref=bff97f5c-e7c1-47ec-9ace-5f77321ac87e

Was looking to buy it due to the sole reason of millitary ruggedness (not to forget it's cheaper also). Else WD elements is always my preferred option, not to mention peace of mind with WD ASS.

Also, please comment on Transcend ASS.

Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

Transcend RMA used to be pathetic around 2 yrs back, not sure about now. But its always recommended to go for a company that makes the drives, transcend only makes the casings.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2014)

Avoid. Only because of bad transcend RMA experiences by others in the past.


----------



## sksundram (Apr 15, 2014)

I am using that drive. That first review on FK is written by me. No problem till date. It is rugged and gives a good grip to hold. No idea about Transcend RMA though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks all for kind suggestions, but  [MENTION=158370]sksundram[/MENTION], you have confused me buddy. Bad ASS vs ruggedness ?!? 

How are the write speeds ?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - Who is the OEM then ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

my advice is don't get too sold on ruggedness.always consider any hdd(internal or external) to be a delicate glass piece even if it comes in a titanium casing.you can drop this hdd or WD ultra & chances of survival is same for both of them(same as flip of coin to get a head).


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks all for kind suggestions, but  [MENTION=158370]sksundram[/MENTION], you have confused me buddy. Bad ASS vs ruggedness ?!?
> 
> How are the write speeds ?
> 
> ...


Not sure, any Transcend user can check using HDTune, it could be Toshiba.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok guys, will go for wd now. Thanks


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 16, 2014)

a friend is using the same (250gb model) for the last 5 years and it still works like a charm. he never faced any problems and bought it from someone known to me and the person assured of the ASS. that ass was never needed though. 
almost same time, i on the other hand bought one Lacie 160gb model. it conked within 4 months and i got a 250gb as replacement.


----------



## vutonium (Apr 25, 2014)

My Dad has the 1TB version and the only complaint is that the micro USB 3.0 connector on the cable goes loose. The clamps don't clamp at all.


----------

